
IF Super Bowl THEN - devinfoley
https://medium.com/engineering-at-ifttt/if-super-bowl-then-d1289de49cbb
======
hbhakhra
Interesting read. They got lots of data through their service, but its scary
at the same time how much of what we do is known by these companies. They know
what percentage of their users who are broncos fan where fitness trackers!

